# Sugarbush - 4/22/2018



## bdfreetuna (Apr 22, 2018)

Last day I can ski this season due to surgery & life turned out pretty well, mainly thanks to Sugarbush keeping the flame alive in this never-ending winter.

I don't feel like writing a lengthy story, enjoy the photos and ski vicariously through them. The terrain at Sugarbush really suits me in spring. Frankly stuff like Paradise chutes or Rumble I would only ski powder or corn. So it turned out to be a great opportunity, as winter finally broke yesterday and today with blue skies was perfectly set up for corn harvest skiing with 100% of Gadd, Lincoln and Castlerock open. Woods totally in play, surfy luge tracks (that I love).

Such a beautiful day on fine terrain I took some decent pics.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## nhskier1969 (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree Tuna, skiing was unbelievable at Sugarbush over the weekend.  I was there with my wife.  Here are a few pictures from Saturday going up Heavens gate.  Also have a pic from skiing Paradise.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 23, 2018)

Tuna - good luck with your surgery. Great photos and hard to think we all had winter at the tail end of April.  What a fantastic weekend - and probably the most memorable Spring we have had. 

Keep us posted with your recovery.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 23, 2018)

Great pics guys! [emoji106][emoji106]
Here's one my buddy took


----------



## cdskier (Apr 23, 2018)

Great pics and such an awesome weekend. I took about 300 on my camera but won't be able to download them and look at them until I get back home from this business trip on Wednesday.

Frosted trees, great coverage everywhere AND soft spring snow...just insane.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 23, 2018)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Great pics guys! [emoji106][emoji106]
> Here's one my buddy took
> View attachment 23833



I took just about the same photo from the top of Castlerock early Saturday morning.  Fun weekend with blue skies and great snow conditions in late April.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 24, 2018)

SkiRay said:


> Tuna - good luck with your surgery.
> Keep us posted with your recovery.



Thanks Ray... just an excision and stitches... on the leg, pretty straightforward stuff but trying to ski would be a bad idea in the short term. Who knows maybe in a couple weeks Killington will be worth another trip.

Very glad I had scheduled it for April 23 ... figured I'd be on the safe side for ski season!

Not surprised many A-zoners up there over the weekend. Those Saturday photos look amazing as well.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 24, 2018)

*Heal up and come back stronger -next year we have to ski together.*



bdfreetuna said:


> Thanks Ray... just an excision and stitches... on the leg, pretty straightforward stuff but trying to ski would be a bad idea in the short term. Who knows maybe in a couple weeks Killington will be worth another trip.
> 
> Very glad I had scheduled it for April 23 ... figured I'd be on the safe side for ski season!
> 
> Not surprised many A-zoners up there over the weekend. Those Saturday photos look amazing as well.



Probably best to let it heal. I went to see my doctor about my right knee and he is surprised I am even walking let alone skiing bumps. He is pretty impressed and my next surgery, not sure when, will be knee replacement.  Injured it multiple times and multiple surgeries and bad genetics (we all have those) make my right knee look worse than a 90 year olds.    Fitness and grit is what is keeping me at it thus far.


We will be up again this weekend to wrap up our nearly 60 day season for me, 60 for my wife. I am off by a day due to work. We could have hit 70 this year which as a family would have been a record.  Kids all have 1 million vert in them this year - well the last 5 seasons for sure.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 26, 2018)

Some pics from this past weekend.

Ripcord Saturday morning:

Lower Domino:

CR Lift line about 9:45 before it opened on Saturday:

Castlerock Run:

Lower Lift Line at CR:


----------



## cdskier (Apr 26, 2018)

And some more...

Looks like mid-winter:

View from the summit:

Middle Earth Saturday afternoon:


And now a couple from Sunday...

Steins:

One more Middle Earth pic:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 26, 2018)

Great additions! Wishing I was there Saturday as well... something to look forward to for next season!


----------



## WinS (Apr 26, 2018)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 26, 2018)

WinS said:


> Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks for having essentially the perfect mountain ops plans for last weekend! I still can't stop thinking about how great this past weekend was. I plan to be up both the remaining two weekends, but have a strong feeling neither has any chance of topping last weekend.


----------



## teleo (Apr 26, 2018)

Some more from SB last weekend.

1. Cat tracks on CR.  Say whaaat?
CD I was in line about 2 people in front of you, to the right of the person with the grey coat in your pic.

2. Woods still in great shape.

3. Apres Sat.


----------

